# Ways to get cool effects?



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey guys... 

I have been told that apparently if you drop a roll of film into the beach (salt water)... You will get some really cool effects on your photos...

A few questions...
1. Would this specifically need to be done before or after using the film?
2. Would it need to be beach water? Or could I mix salt & water?
3. Would it be best to do it in the dark - and unroll the film?
4. Would this ruin the processing chemicals? (I ask because I would have it developed at work - through the c41 processor... And I don't want to ruin the chemicals.
5. Have you any other things that I could do to this film (Drop it in stuff) to get cool effects? I would love to see some samples..

Thanks!
Alecia


----------



## terri (Sep 19, 2004)

I've personally not heard of this.   Wouldn't know how to advise you here.


----------



## oriecat (Sep 19, 2004)

That sounds pretty scary.  I definitely would not try doing anything like that with the work machines myself.


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah. I might check with my boss on this...

It was actually one of my sort-of-managers who told me this.. (The person we call when I break things - lol).

Will check with him anyway - I don't want to be responsible for ruining the chemicals - and the customer's films..

(By all means - if you read this after and have found things that have cool effects let me know)

I won't be doing this on anything important - I just wanna see what happens..


----------



## Ariadne (Sep 20, 2004)

I've heard of salt being used during printing, much like it's used for certain watercolor painting effects.  But I've never heard of using salt before developing the film.  Sounds risky to me, but someone may have tried it with success, ya never know.


----------



## photogoddess (Sep 20, 2004)

My daughter dropped a disposable camera in the water when we were in the Bahamas. I rinsed the film canister really good, warned the lab and when I got the pictures came back, they had a funky purple haze. Similar to the kind you get with heat damage. Not a desireable effect at all.


----------



## GregF422 (Oct 16, 2004)

I work in a photo lab (Walgreens 1-Hr lab) and i had someone bring me a camera that they said had been dropped in the water at the beach. I dunno if thats the only thing that happened to it but this is my experience with it.

When i pulled the flim out to load it on the leader card the flim was coming apart. It had seperated from the backing and when i processed it (probably wasn't a good idea, but i did anyway) it came out with clear spots where the film had seperated and was, for the most part, junk, since the printer kept throwing up errors because it though there was a rupture in the sprokets. 

In the end i couldn't print it (there were only about 2 frames that would have been worth printing) and the flim processor had bits of the sepearted film on all the crossovers and the dryer roller at the end of the night when i cleaned it. 

I dont think i would try it, but then again, if you don't try, you'll never know for sure.


----------



## Floyd (Oct 17, 2004)

Get back soon tell us exactly what happened once you've done it step by step and post your results.  I'm really keen to see how this turns out for you and if I like it and it's something that can be consistently manipulated I may even adopt it for a series.


----------



## walter23 (Nov 16, 2004)

fadingaway1986 said:
			
		

> Hey guys...
> 
> I have been told that apparently if you drop a roll of film into the beach (salt water)... You will get some really cool effects on your photos...



That happened to me once accidentally.  It gave me a lot of really terrible looking purple spots and blotches, that didn't contribute anything artistically and just made everything look like rubbish.


----------



## Himalayan (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi, I also heard this...

I have been told that apparently if you Barbecue a roll of film on fire... for 45 seconds, then you will get some amazing effects on your photos...  :shock: 

...Just a joke, don't mad on me.


----------



## Himalayan (Nov 16, 2004)

BTW, I'd also suggest to try mixing your film with tea, coffee, coke etc to see any special outcome.

Sorry, joke again, don't punch me...


----------



## toxic_stars (Nov 27, 2004)

iv never heard of that.

but a few of the tricks that i do are. 

solarizing- turning the lights on when the paper in in the developer.

reversing- making a good print then put it on top of photopaper. the light will shine thrugh the print to expose the other paper. 

solarizing the film - develope for 1/2 the time, then turn the lights on for 2 seconds, then back to devloping. it makes them in to positives.


theres one effect i plan on doing soon.

solorize a BW photo.
then reverse it.
then color it in w/ markers cryons and oil pants. 

put the colored BW photo over a peice of color papper (in the color darkroom) and turn the enlarger on.
if all goes well, on the final result ill have all contrasting colors. that will look like a cartoon


----------



## toxic_stars (Nov 27, 2004)

Himalayan said:
			
		

> Hi, I also heard this...
> 
> I have been told that apparently if you Barbecue a roll of film on fire... for 45 seconds, then you will get some amazing effects on your photos...  :shock:
> 
> ...Just a joke, don't mad on me.



people that own holga load the film then put it in the oven for a few minutes to get different effects.


----------



## Chase (Nov 27, 2004)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> purple haze.


----------



## puhpuh (Nov 29, 2004)

As a matter a fact. It is possible! But it won't give your picture a special effect. When you are processing your pictures, it will help your negative to dry a bit faster. Well, that is what I heard. Give it a go, I would say.


----------



## walter23 (Dec 5, 2004)

Try cross processing, either slides in c-41 or color negatives in E-6.  I haven't done it yet (still burning up a 36 roll of slide film to cross process), but I've seen some pretty neat effects done this way.

e.g. here:

http://foo.ca/photo/


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Dec 9, 2004)

Ooh thanks for the cool ideas guys... (Just found this looking at my referrals from my site)...

Completely forgot about this thread...

I still haven't tried it though. But I do intend to.. I will take some photos of my cat  so that I am not losing anything too important...


----------

